# Speaker depth



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I did a search but I didn't come up with anything. Does anyone know how deep I can go with my speakers for the front and the rear?

Also, any suggestions for speakers? I have some Kenwoods in there now but I blew the front ones out so I need new ones.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

If your going for SQ, why not ditch the rear speakers all togehter. Rear speakers drag the soundstage to the back of the car. A nice component set up front is more than enough to fill that cabin of the 200 with sound


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea I agree with the above...I would have rather spent 100 more dollars on front speakers then to have 4 speakers all around. Plus the amp is cheaper too for a 2 channel usually and can put out good power.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

i rather have my sound all around, and price on speakers does not matter to me.... i will get the very best for my car


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Do you sit dead in the middle of the vehicle?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, go with better up front than in back. even if you go with some cheepo kenwoods like i did (w00t [email protected] ), and put some components up front, it will still sound better than stock


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok no one is answering my question at all.

What are the speaker depths of the front and the rear?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

im not positive on this, but the front speaker depth is about 2 inches. Any aftermarket speaker(even if the website says it fits), you will have to make speaker ring adapters. In the rear, they are about 3 1/2 inches.

I still say you are making a mistake by adding rear speakers though


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Adding rear speakers? There are already rear speakers there... They have been replaced once cuz the OEM 8 watt cheap ass panasonics sucked, and now I am replacing my Kenwoods with something better


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I put all new speakers in my 200, and the front door holes have more than enough room for almost any 6.5 or 6.75 you can get. Just put em in with the windows down to be sure. The rear ones are a little different. There are two trunk spring bars that have to pivot back and forth to open the lid. There are already gaps in them for speaker magnet clearance, but not much. Mine barley slip by my rear speakers. I do not agree with the other guys as far as canceling the rears altogether. It sounds funny without them. If you are a true audio enthusiast (like me) you'll keep the rears in. I've got my sub cranked and i can still hear the rears! However, i do not know the exact measurements on either one. Sorry.


----------



## Griffin_Sen95 (Jan 29, 2004)

*installation*

i was sorta wandering the same thing 'bout speaker depth.
i hadda look and the only way i see to installing larger speakers is to cut the metal in the rear (to accomodate the magnet). i have a pair of 7`x10` speakers and thats how i'm gonna fit em on...if anybody has any suggestions on how to install 'em i'd appreciate it... oh, and leaving out the rear speakers is not a suggestion...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> If you are a true audio enthusiast (like me) you'll keep the rears in. I've got my sub cranked and i can still hear the rears! However, i do not know the exact measurements on either one. Sorry.


So why would a "true audio enthusiast" keep the rears in, as opposed to us fake audio enthusiasts who feel the rears throw off the timing, drag the soundstage to the rear, and screw up stereo?

Would you go to a concert and turn your back on the stage?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Agreed.

Most "fake audio enthusiasts" as you would call us, would set up their car stereo to be as close to live music as possible. Have you ever been to a sound quality competition? Most of the guys there dont have rear fill, and the ones that do only have the rear speakers at about a quarter of the volume of the front ones


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

man i dont know about the rest of the people in here but i liked my 200 with the rear speakers in.(IMO) do what you like. as far as mounting depth i do not know. i can tell you that i had a set of the rockford q series components in my front doors. they were not the easyiest to get in. but i know that if i can get them to fit you can get just about any speaker in your front door that you want. i did have to do some cutting to my door panel with a dremel but nothing was noticable from the out side with the door panel in place. the deal with the magnet and the window was fixed by taking some 3m weatherstripping and making a spacer on the back of the speaker.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

exactly, do as you like

If you like having rears then so be it, just don't come here and start saying we aren't real audio enthusiasts because we don't have the same tastes. And keep in mind, no SQ car I've ever seen has had rear speakers. Guess they aren't real audio enthusists either then huh?

Keep in mind, everyone I've talked to who has actually ran only fronts (with decent speakers and adequate power) and kept an open mind for the first week has never gone back to having rears. It is a little awkward at first, but if you keep an open mind and stay with it for a couple days it grows on you fast. From then on rear speakers are just a distraction and an expensive inconvenience for most people.


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey, I also have both front and rear speakers working along with my sub but you can only hear the rear fill when you're seated at the back. If you're really into SQ, you should move the soundstage to the front. I guess that's why you're being advised to lose the rear speakers.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

whats SQ ? sound quality?

neway, i like having rear spk, gives me a balanced feeling, though i usually have em faded towards the front just a bit. certain times i like the sound in the rear and others i like it filled.... its purely mood for me.

actually the nsxe i got here had some pioneers in the back, but they weren't mounted, just sitting in spk 'buckets' resting where the rear dash used to be. i picked up a rdash and im going to cut the metal holes back there to fit these speakers. i was planning on getting by the depth problem if there is one by just spacing the spk's with some plywood rings, and modding the rdash if it needed it (besides its own spk holes). i was going to use a jigsaw intead of a dremmel, cause dremmel parts are exp.... i wonder if it'll work :/


----------



## liljojo4711 (Feb 9, 2004)

so what are the depths of the front and rear? will alpine 6.5" type-r components fit in the front doors? or maybe some focals?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I have the 6.5" Alpine SPR-176A Type R components in the front doors of my car...They wont fit just putting them in because they are too deep, but the only thing u need is like a 1/4 inch spacer I believe...something very minor like that, not hard at all and can get at any store really cheap, they are very nice speakers.


----------



## liljojo4711 (Feb 9, 2004)

what type of store do you get the spacers from? like a craft store or wal-mart?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hardware store
get a small circle of mdf, in whatever thickness you need, then use a jigsaw to cut it to the size and shape you need


----------



## lcspider4 (May 24, 2005)

*hey i really need help with speaker installation*

I have a 98 Nissan Frontier and I am looking to put in some speakers, such as SOny Xplodes or something. I would like to install them myself but I looked at the speakers in my truck and its not as simple as just unscrewing something. They seem to be built into the door. So i dont know how to remove the stock speakers or install the new ones. Any help on this would be appreciated. Im just looking to put in 2 6 1/2" speakers in the front door panels.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Front speaker depth mounting them to the door is between 2 and 2.25 inches before the window gets in the way. You can fit a 3/4" spacer also with the door panel still able to fit. Koda 6.5" separates and damn near all the other 6.5" and 5.25" component sets will fit this way. 

The rear can accomodate a 3/4" spacer with the rear deck still able to fit if needed. Depth is around the same as the front, with about another 1/2" or so to spare.

There are a number of SQ competition cars who run rear speakers. However, not all of them turn them on during competition. But the main thing is that their purpose is to provide "rear fill", which is to recreate the sense of ambience that occurs around and behind you such as during a concert. When done properly, they can enhance your front stage. When done improperly (too much volume), they detract from your front stage and your imaging and thus you lose points during judging. From my experience, a number of people who say they want an SQ set-up really only wants to have a loud and clear system, regardless of soundstage.


----------

